# Washer fuse???



## jelliehel (Jan 27, 2004)

I am new to the board and need to know which fuse is for the Windshield washer motor. Any help would greatly be appreciated. I did a search but had no luck.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

check the fuse cover...

when you're sitting in the drivers seat, it's to the left under the dash... pull the cover and on the inside of the cover is a fuse diagram that will show you what fuse does what...


----------



## jelliehel (Jan 27, 2004)

That was the first thing checked....If you looked at your fuse diagram, you would see there is no fuse marked for the washer motor, only the wipers(that one is ok) Any other help would still be appreciated. I am thinking it must be a shared fuse but everything else works.




BlueBOB said:


> check the fuse cover...
> 
> when you're sitting in the drivers seat, it's to the left under the dash... pull the cover and on the inside of the cover is a fuse diagram that will show you what fuse does what...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah, don't get me started on that fuse panel...

one night a buddy of mine was drivin my max while i was drivin his SR 200sx and we pulled over at one point for gas and he said the radio fuse had blown, so we replaced the fuse with a fuse from one of the empty slots. couple days later I noticed my AC had stopped working. using the FSM, we followed the electrical for it and found out that the "empty" slot was used for the AC. I was so pissed. Damn diagram ain't even right!

Oh well, check the fuse box on the right and left side of your engine bay, there might be a washer motor fuse there, OR, the fuse panel is wrong.... check EVERY fuse... time consuming, but it might help you solve your problem


----------

